# Funny stories anyone???



## KSTAR (May 1, 2009)

ok so today i had my tegu out and i was in front of my house and out of no where this random guys screams OMG he has an alligator!! and hes screaming while hes running away from me but keep in mind were about 20 feet away from one another lol and before you know it about 6 more people start to run across the street and one guy ran back up the block...and i just looked at them sort of confused but glad that he made me laugh....does anyone else have a story....


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (May 1, 2009)

...what a drama queen!


----------



## crimsonrazac (May 1, 2009)

KSTAR said:


> ok so today i had my tegu out and i was in front of my house and out of no where this random guys screams OMG he has an alligator!! and hes screaming while hes running away from me but keep in mind were about 20 feet away from one another lol and before you know it about 6 more people start to run across the street and one guy ran back up the block...and i just looked at them sort of confused but glad that he made me laugh....does anyone else have a story....



Lmao thats just great!


----------



## Tux (May 1, 2009)

and they somehow think they could outrun a gator if it was one lol, tegus however look nothing like gators so wtf.

No funny stories here...besides ppl asking if my beardie is venomous and where they can buy a komodo dragon lol


----------



## kethry (May 1, 2009)

I have one 

when i got my tegu the mail guy said"hey heres your gaint harmless lizard,are you going to eat him or keep him as a pet?"i was like umm hes a pet.. then he shoke his sholders and walked away(but during that time i was like .....?)
Another........?
i was on my bed watching tv in my room and my tegu is on my lap sleeping then out of no where he gives me a dramatic look 
like
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40&feature=related" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WN ... re=related</a><!-- m -->
i didnt do any thing and the tv was on low but he was just mad at me lolol

every time the dog come up to the tegu they sniff him then he will flick his togue at them and then run away and i have very big dogs and my tegu is a dog treat to them lolol

i guess my stories arnt that funny but you had to be there :-D


----------



## crimsonrazac (May 1, 2009)

Tux said:


> and they somehow think they could outrun a gator if it was one lol, tegus however look nothing like gators so wtf.
> 
> No funny stories here...besides ppl asking if my beardie is venomous and where they can buy a komodo dragon lol



I think too many people watched the movie Holes.... :crazy lol


----------



## KSTAR (May 2, 2009)

lololol thats pretty funny...yea and they look nothing like gators but i was just so confused to why he ran with all the live in his body...lol....WHEN I WAS HOLDING IT!! it wasnt even on the floor!! :lol:


----------



## EG6 (May 5, 2009)

no one else has a funny story 2 tell??? i dont have 1 myself but theres gotta be some more


----------



## Beazer (May 5, 2009)

No funny stories with tegus, just limitless stories of herping lol. 

-Jon DeLong


----------



## ColdThirst (May 5, 2009)

Ummm, When I got my first boa, it was 8 feet long and I had it shipped from Florida. When it got here, the USPS woman was like damnit this box wieghs a ton!! As shes fumbling around with it and holding it real tight. Then she says as she hands it to me whats inside it? Fruit? Thats alot of perishable fruit, but I kept it up by me all the time to keep it from getting all bruised up and stuff.

With the biggest smile on my face, I told her well Ill show you before I sign for it. And when she saw what flopped out on my floor she screamed soo loud and amost fell down running back out my door as I fell down laughing do hard I could not breathe saying THIS ISN'T FRUIT AT ALL!?!?! LOL it still makes me laugh, the lady was deathly terrified of snakes and she had been practically holding it in her lap all day, this 8 foot boa. 

Ever since then when she delivered my second boa and my tegu to me, she is like before she gets out of the truck, she remembers me from like a year before and yells out IS THIS ANOTHER SNAKE!?!?!? and refuses to handle packages to my house and makes me get them out of the truck and carry them to my own door hahaha, then stays around to see whats in them. 

Thats my story, also the alligator one made me laugh alot, people are the dumbest animals on earth.


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 16, 2009)

Those are some funny stories indeed! UPS lady and the boa - Priceless lol. I have a semi-humorous story I'll share...

Many years ago I had an empty 60 gallon tank and stand...But something was missing... That something was that green lizard everyone thinks of when they think "Lizard". I had a little experience with reptiles, done some reading, and decided to fill that empty tank with a baby green iguana. So I got everything all set up for my new little friend and set course for the local reptile pet shop to pick him up - In the dead of winter, mind you. 

I got to the pet shop, picked out a real lively little guy, and headed for home. Since it was below freezing out, I had the heat on full-blast the whole way home to try to keep the iguana as warm as possible. Once I got home, I hurried inside and immediately ran to the tank so I could get my new pet out of the box he was in, and into his new luxury pad. My folks, who were curious to see the little fella, followed me to the tank to meet the newest family member. 

Both my parents peered over my shoulder as I slowly opened the box. The second the flap was open, that iguana shot out of that box much similar to that of a lime-green bottle-rocket...And landed smack-dab on top of my poor mother's head - Who was afraid of reptiles at the time. It was indeed a sight to be seen.


----------



## whoru (Sep 17, 2009)

mines not about a reptile but a hamster one of my dwarf hamsters got loose in the house an i looked all over for it an couldnt find it... ok my brother is like 6ft 8in an between 250lbs an 300lbs we were all standing in the kitchen talking the next thing i know i hear him sreaming in this high pitched voice an im like what he jump up on the table still screaming mind you and we were like what i tought he had lost his mind he was after all grown an he pointed at the floor an there just creepin around the corner was my hamster it was priceless i still tease him about that an it was like over 10yrs ago lol


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 17, 2009)

This is all I can think of right now, but it involves birds. I'm going to make a somewhat long story short. In a nut shell, yrs ago I went to visit a friend. He told me to bring my bird on by, a cockatiel. Knocked on the door and he answered it with his mom in the background.

He told me to come on in, of course with the bird on my shoulder. I had no earthly idea that my friend had set me up. When his mom saw the bird she freaked, and when I say freaked, I mean it was like she had seen Satan himself. The woman flipped out, screaming and yelling and backpedalling like there was no tomorrow.

I was ordered to leave the house, of course with my bird. My friend of course thought it was absolutely hysterical, his mom obviously didn't, and seriously resented me for the incident.

Apparently she had a young squab placed inside of her shirt by a "sick" relative when she was younger and had this strange phobia of all birds ever since.

Can't tell you how many times I apologized to that woman!


...Jefroka


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Sep 17, 2009)

I lost my Tegu once at the cottage, and we spent hours looking for him. I cried, knowing I'd be leaving soon to go home and that I hadn't found him. Hundreds of terrible thoughts and pictures crossed my mind while I was packing the car to leave. 

All of a sudden, my Red Tegu comes marching up the driveway to get into the car.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 17, 2009)

_I have 2,..first one.

Summer of 08' I was moving into another house and rounded up my niece, nephew and a few of their neighborhood friends to help. We get to the new place and the kids are done unpacking the truck when my niece remembers Dino's in the front seat. 

So she calls everyone over and asks " Do ya'll wanna see something in the truck,..its really cool. So of course they all follow her to the the front of the Uhaul, she opens the door, climbs in and uncovers Dinos' cage. I don't know if she uncovered the whole thing at first or not because you could here all the ooos and awwws and 1, what is that question just as one of the girls screams SNAKE! :shock: I turned around just in time to see everyone one of those kids, run in every direction possible (screaming bloody murder) to get away from that truck :shock: luckily the house is on a culdesac :lol:. My niece practically fell out of the truck laughing, my nephew was on the ground and peed on his self a little he was laughing so hard. The neighbors came outside and were peeping out the windows to see what was going on. There was one boy who ran down the back of the truck and around the other side. Until he realized he was going back in the same direction as this so called Snake. He didn't even stop he slid and turned,..lost his footing but caught :app his self and ran into the garage :shock: buck eyed and holding his chest. :rofl :mrgreen:

After everyone calmed down my neice brought him out and they had a show and tell moment. Everyone that was brave enough to hold him loved it, I can't go around to they're house with out someone asking about him. He's been called everything from an alligator to a dinosaur :roll: but they still love him. 

The second one happened shortly before that,...this kind of freaked me out. It was like the weirdest thing ever.

Dino was out roaming the house as usual and for what ever reason (don't remember why) I went over to pick him. Usually when I do he crawls up to my shoulders to get comfortable but this time he didn't, he just stayed on my chest (with my arm supporting him) looking up at me. I looked down just as he was flicking his tongue and it went up my nose :shock: . I'm surprised I didn't drop him because I swear to you,... it felt like he licked my brain :shock: :lol: . Never in my life have I had anything that wasn't suppose to be there that far in my nose.

After that all I kept thinking was,..if he was a komodo I could be slowly dying right now (with all the little blood vessels and direct access to the brain) and not know it until it was to late :shock: :lol: . For some reason I didn't quite feel right for the rest of that day :-D and I still remember exactly what if felt like. _


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been told tegus were intelligent creatures, so maybe he was just pickin' your brain?

I have another kinda-funny story. Not long after I got Zero (our 2nd beardie) I started looking for a nice carrier to transport him in. I ended up with a nice soft-sided canvas and mesh "puppy" transporter that un-zipped at the end, had a shoulder strap, all kinds of compartments to put necessities, and the most hilarious feature - A miniature removable "puppy bed". 

Earlier this summer I was transporting Zero from my house over to my girlfreind's, and decided to stop and grab some crickets. Not wanting to leave Zero in his carrier in the car, I brought the carrier into the store. The employees know I carry Zero in this "Cadillac" of pet carriers... But this lady standing in line instantly assumed it was something cute, fluffy, and cuddly like a puppy, a kitty, or a bunny, by saying that "Ohhhh, and who do we have here!?". So I held up the carrier so she could see just exactly "Who we had here", and proudly said "This is Zero". Her smile did a 180 right along with the rest of her. 

The funny thing about that is right behind her in line there were these 2 very attractive girls who were more curious about him than anyone. They even wanted to pet him. When I got to my girlfriend's I told her Zero was a babe-magnet and she cracked up.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 20, 2009)

Reflektr said:


> I've been told tegus were intelligent creatures, so maybe he was just pickin' your brain?




_:chin I know huh,... :-D Idk what he got from it but he's much bigger now and I'm definitely more careful or aware when I hold him that way._


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, I can't say as if I blame you. That tongue must have some decent force behind it, and poking right up your schnoz would probably feel just a bit too crazy for comfort. My chameleon gives me the willies sometimes. Hands down, the strangest reptile I have ever kept. I was sticking my tongue out at him a couple of days ago and he decided he was going to stick his tongue out right back at me. He's not even full-grown yet, and it's unreal how strong his grip and his tail are.


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

lol.I love both stories :-D .Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 29, 2009)

lol thanks. I hope to have many more of those great moments with my scaly little pals. Ohh c'mon! With a house full of tegus, you must have a funny story or 2 to share?


----------

